# FS Acid Green Abu 6500 CS Rocket



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Going to start thinning the boxes.
First up, a well cared for Abu 6500 CT* Rocket flat-side. (*Converted from a CS, as per side plate)
Bit of a nick on the bottom of right side plate. 
Always cleaned and oiled after trips - probably has not been on a rod in 3 years or so.
Smooth as silk,

$100 plus shipping.























TjB


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Please Close - Moving to another site.
Thanks,
TjB


----------

